# Solid poop, but a lot of it - also slightly bloody... any ideas?



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I am taking her to the vet as soon as I can get her in, but she doesn't seem sick. We recently moved and she has been pooping in the house a lot! Very annoying. Most of her poop is fine - typical raw fed poo - easy to clean. But today... it was still solid, but coated in liquid. Plus, I swear there where drops of dark red blood - burgundy color almost. Not too much, but enough to see. She isn't acting odd or sick, but I am worried of course. Any ideas what this could be? 

She isn't throwing up, she's been eating raw since I got her 10 months ago with no problems. My biggest concern is that she is also chewing on the grass and ivy when outside. She is still eating and up to date on all vaccinations. She isn't acting sick or tired - still running and playing. I'd rather avoid spending several hundred (which I don't have) for emergency care if possible, but if it gets worse, she'll have to go...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What has she been eating recently?


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry for not replying. She's been eating great, but we took her to the vet anyway. Mild stomach ache is all. Put some vitamins to put on her food. But, unfortunately, her eye is all messed up too.  She was born with micropthamlia which now also has glaucoma, plus a ruptured muscle. (She has never had a real eye there, just a little red ball.) Anyway, she's apparently very uncomfortable, just used to the pain - I feel really bad about that. So now off to a specialist...


----------

